# Grass or weed ?



## AceOfSpade69 (Apr 21, 2021)

I have this light green grass on my lawn that grows way faster than my fescue. I think it came with the grass seed mix I seeded last fall. I think it is annual ryegrass but I'm not sure. I really hope it isn't wuackgrass. I really hate how it makes the yard look and would like to get rid of it. Any help in identifying it will be highly appreciated.


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

I think you are right about annual ryegras. The undersides of the leaves seem shiny and the color is yellow-green. Quackgrass is dull and blue-green. Also, there should be rhizomes on each shoot, which I don't see here.

I also have this stuff here as contamination from TTTF and am trying to rip it out. Sometimes not so easy, because even small plants form quite strong roots.


----------



## Jacks_Designs (May 4, 2020)

Thanks for the post. Was just trying to identify some of this grass myself!


----------

